# Thinking about Home Education



## Milly28 (Jun 6, 2013)

We have adopted our LO this year at the age of two and we are also about to adotp her sibling early next year too.
We are thinking about home education in the future and just wanted to hear from anyone who does home ed with their children...and how it has work out for you as a family...pros and cons etc...
Hope to hear from someone


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I think keemjay home educates not sure of anyone else though good luck x  x


----------



## Milly28 (Jun 6, 2013)

Brilliant...it will be good to hear from some one does or anyone who is thinking about home schooling.
I have decided not to take LO to nursery to spend more one to one time together and I just thought wouldn't it be great to continue. I know it's going to be really hard work but I think it will be worth it in the long run.


----------

